

Show HN: time tracking in Emacs without Org-mode - welder
https://github.com/nyuhuhuu/wakatime-mode

======
egh
I like the automatic time tracking, but why is this a web service? I'd prefer
not to send data to a remote service unless necessary, and I can see
absolutely no reason why this should be a remote service.

------
qdot76367
In case you're interested in what it looks like WITH org-mode:

[http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html)

This is a great tutorial on an end-to-end org-mode setup, with very in-depth
time tracking. Note that most people don't go to quite this length, but it's
nice when someone does and documents it.

~~~
ams6110
A lot of good stuff here. I've been using org-mode haphazardly for a few
years, mostly for time tracking and organizing project notes and plans. I've
also used it for estimating on a few occasions. I want to figure out how
agendas work.

------
ams6110
The idea is interesting. But I'm not sure it works as a complete time tracking
solution. Is there any way to log other time to a project or client (time that
is not spent editing a file in emacs, but should still be tracked to the
project).

Also using an online service and (maybe to a lesser extent) a dependency on
Python seems potentially problematic. If I'm working, but not online, what
happens?

------
coherentpony
Any solutions available for vim?

~~~
ams6110
The underlying web service, [https://www.wakati.me/](https://www.wakati.me/)
mentions Vim integration.

